

#vegastech has lots of momentum - porterhaney
http://blog.wedgi.es/post/10284106629/vegastech-ive-been-participating-in-vegas-tech

======
jennifergosse
I've been in Vegas 14 years doing business and I've never seen anything like
what's happening in #vegastech this year. Previous attempts felt lean and
temporary but this time, well, it's for real. Zappos' support is foundational
but other entrepreneurial leaders are emerging to run with the baton and build
momentum in a myriad of areas (events, coworking spaces, services swaps,
funding, organization, media, etc.). There are a lot of smart people here and
it's a collaborative vibe thus far. We have to be in it for the long haul but
it's awesome to be part of what feels like a very authentic #vegastech
groundswell.

